# It's Alive!



## Enologo (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay so finally slowed down on the home reno and the daughter's wedding is over so back to wine making. Since I've been reading so much about the Skeeter Pee of course I have to give it a try. so I got my supplies and made my invert sugar popped every thing into the primary and let it sit a day. Now since reading so much that this was a tough ferment I was a little worried and I didn't have a slurry or starter I just pitched some 1118 and hoped for the best but when I got home from work last night I checked the primary and those little yeasties were on the move. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 9, 2013)

For what it is worth. I have made Skeeter Pee about five times now and always just pitch the yeast. Or I suppose I should say I pitch it into a cup of warm water with some sugar in it and let it sit for 20 minutes or so, then pitch it into the must. I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 9, 2013)

I had used warm water and the invert sugar was still pretty warm when I mixed everything the night before and since it has been so brutally hot here the last two weeks my basement has been in the low to mid 70s so there wasn't much cooling going on.The must was mid to upper 70s when I checked so I just sprinkled the yeast slowly on top which has been my habit with the kits. So far so good.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 9, 2013)

I have yet to do a yeast starter. I think the key is to sprinkle the yeast and avoid stirring for the first 24 hours to give the yeast time to acclimate. Since I put my must together in the kitchen, I move my primary to its final place (in the dining room, lol) before I pitch the yeast so I don't stir it up while moving.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 10, 2013)

That's exactly what I did. When making kits I don't stir in fact the only batch I've had to stir so far is the Welches everything else seemed to move pretty well on it's own. When I checked it last night it seemed to have picked up momentum SG was lower when I checked with the Hydro. Depending on where it's at tonight I may add the additional lemon and energizer.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay checked last night and was down around 1.040 so in with the additional energizer, nutrient and the lemon. Gave it a good stir. I can't wait.


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol, about the time you rack it the first time, best start another batch. The stuff tends to disappear very fast and if you don't have some reserve you can easily run out. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 11, 2013)

That seems to be the problem in general, it all seems to disappear so quickly. I got a text the other day while I was at work from my daughter. Her and her husband were at the house and she asked can we take some wine. I said yes of course. I don't know what the answer is, bigger batches or more frequency??


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 11, 2013)

They _asked_ to take some wine?! My wife is not a very good guard---especially while drinking wine---so I usually come home from work to find my wines _raided_!

Oh, well, that's what it's for. I have my own rack locked safely under my basement stairs. _Access denied_! I have the only key!


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 11, 2013)

Enologo said:


> I don't know what the answer is, bigger batches or more frequency??



Yes. And yes.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay Racked the SP yesterday and it seems to have grown. I was doing a 5 gal. batch but when I racked it into a 5 gal carboy I wound up with almost a full gal. more so I transferred the whole lot into a 6 gal. better bottle and had about the same head space as when I do a kit. Now I thought I added the proper amount of water unless I miss marked the primary. I figured ABV is about 9% +/- so my question is do I try to adjust it or let it go to see how it turns out. I seems to have already started to clear as there is a nice layer of lees forming on the bottom already so I'm reluctant to mess with it at this point.


----------



## Arne (Jul 29, 2013)

Let it go and see what happens. I imagine it will end up just fine. Careful with it, even at 9% it can have you crawling around instead of walking. Arne.


----------



## Enologo (Jul 29, 2013)

Aghh! Too Little Too Late. Being left to my own devices and lacking the input of those with better judgment, I decided I would see if I could kick off a re-fermentation and kick up the abv as I was worried that the 9% would not protect the final product. So as I stated in another post I added some sugar, stirred her up and lo and behold the little yeasties are moving along once again. So even though I have prolonged the process I feel better that I'll end up in the right place. It has already started to settle again and when it finishes again I'll get ready to back sweeten. I can't wait to taste this stuff and I'm glad I'll wind up with a 6 gal. batch instead of a 5 although I'm not sure exactly how I got there I'm kinda going on instinct at this point.


----------

